# Which one-L.A.Noire or GTA IV?



## moltenskull (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,
I recently got Max Payne 3 from Flipkart so I did a little research into Rockstar's other titles.Two of them that really caught my eye are GTA IV and L.A.Noire.It's not like I havent heard of them,but this time I was looking at them with serious intentions. 
Anyway,my question is-which one should I go for?I can buy only one at this time.
GTA IV-
Praised to the highest order,requires a beast to run fully maxed out,based in modern times,looks amazing with something called iCEnhancer(watched it on Youtube) and lastly cheap(Rs.374).(And BTW,is iCEnhancer legal?I heard that GFWL does not allow any modification of game files???)
L.A.Noire-
Praised not so much,runs well on a decent configuration with command line parameters,set in the 1940's(I love,adore,dote upon period games like Mafia II),no iCEnhancer and expensive (Rs.846).
Prices are on Flipkart.My system consists of a core 2 duo E7400,an HD 6850 and 3 GB RAM.And one thing I want to make clear is the fact that I can't try these games from "Unofficial" Sources because I have got Social Club installed on my PC,in which you have to sign in to play and it would be a matter of seconds for Rockstar to know that these games are not original.So,a big NO to that suggestion.
Please help me out here.I am leaning towards GTA IV for the sole reason that it's cheap and I am very partial towards games based in the 1940s-50s.I can save up for L.A.Noire ,but please help me to decide.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 2, 2012)

L.A. Noire is a brilliant game and has very different gameplay and I just love its soundtrack. Its the second best  I have ever heard. Also the environment is brilliant. The city, the cars, I just love this game. But considering the price GTA IV is more VFM and you don't have to gamble in GTA's case as you must be familiar with the gameplay which is not the case with L.A. Noire. I will say get GTA IV.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

Depends on what you're expecting from the games, LA Noire is a pretty mature and story driven game. GTA4, though it has a good story line, is more gameplay driven, fun game, lot of good humor


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 2, 2012)

One more thing, la noire is very hard until u know some tactics.. Of mind..


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2012)

IMO you should also try *MAFIA II* [in case you haven't played] after *L.A NOIRE*.

*GTA IV* is more of an sandbox type & based on a huge story.

If you like *GTA IV* then you must try *Just Cause 2*.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2012)

Do i need to say ?


----------



## puli44 (Jul 2, 2012)

1st priority GTA 4  ...after that  LA noire


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 2, 2012)

but it had problems in PC version ? Does the latest patches removed all the glitches??


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2012)

Patch 1.7 no longer needs Rockstar Social Club . You can also use xliveless to play without gfwl.
Icenhancer 2.0 is available , and its really great mod with amazing reflection and lightening effect.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 2, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Patch 1.7 no longer needs Rockstar Social Club . You can also use xliveless to play without gfwl.
> Icenhancer 2.0 is available , and its really great mod with amazing reflection and lightening effect.



so are you saying i can now play GTA IV on  my PC  ?? 

i tried when it launched but it never got beyond the loading screen. Initially i thought i have a bad system. But requirement says a diffrent story.
later i got to know that it's port , so it's got problems


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> so you are saying i can now play GTA IV on  my PC  ??



i play it at

fps 25-32 (with icenhancer 2.0)

1366x768
Reflection high
Texture high
Shadow "off"
View distance 30
detail distance 70
vehicle density 100
Vsync off

my system :

c2d e7500 @2.9 ghz(stock)
Sapphire Hd 6790 DDR5.
2 GB DDR2 ram

now compare yourself.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 2, 2012)

Ohk,the majority of people here seem to be saying GTA IV.  Besides,L.A.Noire is out of stock now at Flipkart.And d3p,I have already played Mafia II.  Kola2842,are you sure that patch 1.0.7.0 does not require social club and that you can use xliveless(?will google it later  ) ? I don't want to play GTA IV without iCEnhancer.I hope my system can handle it.  I read that GTA IV is a really bad port and requires at least a quad core to run properly.So,will a core 2 duo be crushed by it?Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2012)

I am quite surprised you didn't mention Red Dead Redemption which has been rated above both your other choices.


----------



## cgi86 (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't think red dead redemption is available for pc.   Op - go for gta.It's more fun and its good to play occasionally even after finishing all missions.  L. A noire is a linear crime detective game.  It has different aesthetics.  The two games can't be compared


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2012)

moltenskull said:


> Ohk,the majority of people here seem to be saying GTA IV.  Besides,L.A.Noire is out of stock now at Flipkart.And d3p,I have already played Mafia II.  Kola2842,are you sure that patch 1.0.7.0 does not require social club and that you can use xliveless(?will google it later  ) ? I don't want to play GTA IV without iCEnhancer.I hope my system can handle it.  I read that GTA IV is a really bad port and requires at least a quad core to run properly.So,will a core 2 duo be crushed by it?Thanks for the help everyone.



yes, you don't need rockstar social club after installing patch 1.7.(when you click on update it will automatically ask you to uninstall it.) 
And then search for gta iv xliveless on google , download it and put the file in gta iv library , enjoy . If any problem in downloading , or you can't find link post here or pm me.

And regarding your processor i have just near of yours(e7500) don't worry your gpu and ram will do job.



Sarath said:


> I am quite surprised you didn't mention Red Dead Redemption which has been rated above both your other choices.



i hate consoles only due to those Exclusive titles.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't get Mafia II. A huge dissappointment.
Get GTA IV


----------



## neo_natasha (Jul 2, 2012)

I second Sarath, surprised that RDR has not been mentioned here. 

If you have already played GTA before GTA 4 is no different, bigger better more enthralling. 

But LA Noire was first for me too. I didnt know what to expect out of it, but turned out to be quite a surprise. Awesome visuals (I played in a PS3 though), and playing detective is a cool experience. You have to play it. Do play that, followed by RDR and then you can buy GTA4.

P.S - I have no idea about support for your pc spec, cause I lost track of hardware changes a long time ago.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't like GTA IV when compared to San Andreas in everything except graphics. Still would vote for it over L.A. Noire because its VFM at that price. If you haven't played San Andreas and don't mind the older visuals consider San Andreas also.




Sarath said:


> I am quite surprised you didn't mention Red Dead Redemption which has been rated above both your other choices.



It was never launched on PC 

EDIT : If you buy GTA IV better buy the complete edition for Rs.578.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 2, 2012)

All right,the stakes are heavily in favor of GTA IV.  Anyway,L.A.Noire is out of stock at Flipkart,so will try and convince my parents whenever it is in stock.  But,I would really like to know one thing-is it worth getting GTA IV now coz GTA V is (maybe,not sure  ) about to come in this year???Isn't it better to go for the sequel or is GTA IV too awesome to be left out? 
Kola2842,thank you !I will surely trouble you if it does not work out well!
thetechfreak,I already have Mafia II.But I uninstalled it when i got my HDD replaced a few months back.And it did not cause me much regret.
And thanks a lot everyone for helping me out.Will also try out L.A.Noire but after GTA IV.And does anyone have any idea when does flipkart restock an item after you request it? 
And I saw Red Dead Redemption too on Rockstars website.What's it about?


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 2, 2012)

Molten skull u should go with the GTA 4.

If u like period games and also like gta series u should check out the Assasins creed series.i like to think that assasins creed series is some *kindof* Gta where the time period is set to ancient times...wow u can even rob the ancient people


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

RDR isn't out for PC, yet. Moltenskull seems to be pc-only guy.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

A few days back, L.A. Noire was available for $3.75 on Steam.

That's roughly Rs. 210.


----------



## chris (Jul 3, 2012)

I brought GTA 4, but i hate putting CD every time. You may need to use some crack to play without CD (if you want to do this, better get cracked version). If you have internet, better get game that can be activated on steam.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 3, 2012)

I would go with GTA IV. L.A.Noire is a great and unique game. But, GTA IV has multiplayer. Total bang for a buck.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay.I got GTA IV...but iCEnhancer doesn't really give good fps although the read-me file says that it improves fps by 25%???Patch 1.0.7.0 still requires me to sign in via social club and xlive.dll in iCE 2.1 removes my saved games.....Am I doing something wrong?And yeah,1.0.7.0 (stock)gives better fps than iCE 2.1.


----------



## Alok (Jul 25, 2012)

^ something wrong . *Patch 1.7.0 surely removes social club*. And i'm playing with icenhancer , its smooth.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 25, 2012)

No no,patch 1.0.7.0 does remove social club but when I click on launchGTAIV,then it asks me to sign in via a pop-up window.And which version of Icenhancer and fps?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2012)

iCE enhancer will slow down the game if your pc is weak.
you have 3GB RAM & a dual core CPU, both are not enough for mods, i'd say just enjoy the game as it is, even car ods will slow your PC.

If you really want to enjoy GTA4, play it with "Shadows" (day & night) ON.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 25, 2012)

Man you should not install any mod before completing your game atleast once . Just play the game as it was meant to be played and enjoy the single player as wel as mp .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alok said:


> i play it at
> 
> fps 25-32 (with icenhancer 2.0)
> 
> ...


Dafq I get over 50 fps..+ 
All ultra settings 1.0.7.0 patch


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 26, 2012)

So,,iCEnhancer 2.1 is not for me or rather,iCEnhancer is not for my PC.Why did anyone not mention it to me before I bought this game,even though I clearly wrote --*I don't want to play GTA IV without iCEnhancer.I hope my system can handle it. I read that GTA IV is a really bad port and requires at least a quad core to run properly.So,will a core 2 duo be crushed by it?Thanks for the help everyone.* At least a hint that my system was not enough would have made me go to L.A.Noire,whenever it was in stock...I've seen it(LAN) run better on a e7500 with command line parameters...It means I just wasted my money...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 26, 2012)

first play it in its vanilla form, if you are not impressed with the graphics, go for mods & mods means you cant play online mp.
theres this ice mod for low end pc -
GTA4-Mods.com - Grand Theft Auto 4 car mods, tools, and more!
go thru comments carefully, its for patch 1.0.4 only.

while using ice, remember one more thing, GTA missions=scripted, so theres a lot of chance that you may never be able to complete some missions in which you have to chase cars/bikes..., since your pc will respond slower(lag).

btw, my core i5 2430m & gt540m run gta4/eflc silky smooth, with shadows on @1366x768.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 26, 2012)

???Has anyone ever experienced this?I am getting *BETTER* fps with all settings on high/very high as compared to medium/high.Have a look yourself-

Benchmark 1-

Statistics
Average FPS: 29.40
Duration: 37.15 sec
CPU Usage: 94%
System memory usage: 75%
Video memory usage: 42%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1600 x 900 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: Medium
Shadow Quality: High
Reflection Resolution: High
Water Quality: High
Texture Filter Quality: Anisotropic x16
Night Shadows: Medium
View Distance: 22
Detail Distance: 11

Benchmark 2-

Statistics
Average FPS: 30.42
Duration: 37.01 sec
CPU Usage: 94%
System memory usage: 79%
Video memory usage: 90%

Graphics Settings
Video Mode: 1600 x 900 (60 Hz)
Texture Quality: High
Shadow Quality: Very High
Reflection Resolution: Very High
Water Quality: Very High
Texture Filter Quality: Anisotropic x16
Night Shadows: Very High
View Distance: 22
Detail Distance: 11

Can anyone please explain whats going on?I thought performance for any game is inversely proportional to settings but....... ????


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know the exact reason but some games do behave like this don't worry.


----------



## moltenskull (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright,I started playing GTA IV with high/very high settings and the gameplay got better and better when suddenly I only had Niko staring back at me!No buildings,no cars,no trees,nothing!I restarted the game but it keeps repeating this problem after some time.It's driving me up the wall and VRAM usage is at about 800MB.My card is 1gb.....so,why is this happening?


----------



## Alok (Aug 1, 2012)

^apply patch 1.7


----------



## moltenskull (Aug 1, 2012)

I already have.


----------



## Alok (Aug 1, 2012)

Lower shadows , off night shadows and 100 to "detail" distance.
I have those problem when i play gta iv on window xp.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 1, 2012)

^change aero scheme to basic theme


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

Play the games on medium settings, even i used to have same problem on GTX 560 ti.


----------



## moltenskull (Aug 1, 2012)

Alok,Shadows?Sorry for sounding like a kid,but increasing the shadows seems to have no effect on the VRam Usage in-game ie it stays the same.But if that is the problem,then I will definitely try lowering the shadows and then playing.And 100 to detail distance means increasing the detail distance to 100,right?
pratyush997,And I think my aero scheme is basic only as my PC is having Vista Home Basic(on VistaGlazz).
ashis_lakra,what were the exact problems you faced?Please tell me how you solved it?


----------



## Alok (Aug 1, 2012)

^yes increase detail distance to 100 and view distance to 30.

i'm playing on hd 6790 at 1366x768 (shadow off) , its smooth.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2012)

even i am getting that vanishing problem too lazy to repair it coz of less time completed 50 percent.
soln for vram problem-
when u see fps increasing when roads, vehicles etc then press windows key which brings to desktop and then again click minimized gta 4 running in background.works for 10 mins then repeat same again.LOL!!

No patch is installed getting 18-25 fps at 1024*768 at med setting.


----------

